# Missing canoeist in the Murray



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Couldn't see this on here anywhere. Certainly doesn't look good. Thoughts go out to her family.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-03/p ... st/4292532


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

leftieant said:


> No, not good at all. That is a hairy bit of water at the best of times. Right now with impoundments full and snowmelt coming down, it would be awful.


Yep. Very cold water = very dangerous if immersed.

trev


----------

